# Using Kaowool rope to make a burner flange gasket



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

Anyone else here ever used 1/2-inch kaowool rope to make a gasket for an oil burner flange before? 
It works amazingly well with a little dab of retort cement if you don’t happen to have a flange gasket on hand. :thumbsup:


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Is this necessary on newer furnaces or just the older ones?


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

DuMass said:


> Anyone else here ever used 1/2-inch kaowool rope to make a gasket for an oil burner flange before?
> It works amazingly well with a little dab of retort cement if you don’t happen to have a flange gasket on hand. :thumbsup:


 Yes I have that's all I had at that time and it does work:yes:


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

I used to carry a couple different sizes on the truck all the time and used it often for burner gaskets. Never had any problems and got back for regular service all the time on most of the jobs.


----------

